# Is it potlicking if...



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

... you have a spot in your mind where you are going, and when you get there someone is already there? Just curious. If so, I'm a pot lickin SOB. I fished the same spot all week, and hammered fish. Then of course when I got there saturday, someone was already fishing it. So I moseyed right in. The other person didnt seem to mind, he told me where the school of fish where and what he was catching them on, I just wonder if he thought in his mind that I pot licked him. I assume most people would have that assumption, even though I already knew where the fish where.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes it is. You just got lucky that the guy fishing there didn't mind sharing. Some people don't like to share.


----------



## cmiller2482 (Jul 5, 2011)

I fish one spot on Livingston for whites its right out side the cove from the house and not that many people know about it but every so often ill get out there and have someone come up if they troll the same line i am and dont cut back on top of me or anything i dont mind at all. If i get there after someone a friendly hows it goin and do you mind if i catch in normally works out just fine for me. Guess some people just haven't figured out there not the only one that knows where the fish are!


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess it depends on everyone's definetion of potlicking. If you define it just as moving into an area that already has boats there, then I would have to say yes it is. There are spots that I know that will more often than not hold fish. Just because I know the fish are there doesn't make it mine whenever I show up. Now I really define a potlicker as somebody that just follows people around because they don't know where to go and how to find any fish.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

There are a lot of people that only know about the "popular" areas, most don't know of very many, if any, of the "non-popular" spots. I don't begrudge anyone one for fishin the crowds, but I'll very seldom visit any of those "popular" areas on a weekend because there are just too many boats and I don't like fishin like that. I'd rather go searching some out of the way area, find fish, and try to entice them into hitting than I would spending any time around the roadbed or Pine Island. That said, if you go to one of the popular areas on a weekend you're probably gonna have company.........Just sayin.

-LP


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

fishin_envy said:


> I guess it depends on everyone's definetion of potlicking. If you define it just as moving into an area that already has boats there, then I would have to say yes it is. There are spots that I know that will more often than not hold fish. Just because I know the fish are there doesn't make it mine whenever I show up. Now I really define a potlicker as somebody that just follows people around because they don't know where to go and how to find any fish.


I agree. Thats why I asked. When I hear people use the term "potlicking" I think of people that look for other boats and go there.

Fising the same area as someone else cause thats where the fish are is another story.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

The one thing you have to think about is that once there are two of you fishing on a spot, it might draw some attention from other boats, even those who know of the spot as well but weren't planning on going there.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

pot lickin is as much a part of fishing as a sun burn is. We all have done it. If you see me on the water catching fish make your way over and tie up to my boat and we will catch some fish. What gets under my skin is when the guy comes running wide open right at you kills the the motor 30ft from me don't say nothing just starts casting over me that's when it turns into bs. If you see me on the water catch fish make your way over and lets fish.
James


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

More than likely if I am catching fish and you are near, I will wave you over and show you where the fish are. What I can't stand is trollers that see you catching fish and decided to troll within inches of your boat just to get on the fish. I have had them snag my marker and drag it away and my personal favorite was this past weekend when one decided to come so close that they caught my line with the motor!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

There is a fine line between potlicking and having common fisherman's courteousy....


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

OrangeS30 said:


> More than likely if I am catching fish and you are near, I will wave you over and show you where the fish are. What I can't stand is trollers that see you catching fish and decided to troll within inches of your boat just to get on the fish. I have had them snag my marker and drag it away and my personal favorite was this past weekend when one decided to come so close that they caught my line with the motor!


I keep a special rod rigged up with an old beat up lure with some extra sharp treble hooks for boats that do that to me. Have you ever noticed how loud it is when your slab smacks the side of a boat as it trolls within range ? 

I have to agree with RD. Approach me in a slow cautious approach with your trolling motor, and I would be glad to have you tie on to me and and swap some fish tales, lures or cold drinks. Cut me off where I am casting and we are most likely to be tied together via my rod and the hooks on my slab.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

fishin_envy said:


> I keep a special rod rigged up with an old beat up lure with some extra sharp treble hooks for boats that do that to me. Have you ever noticed how loud it is when your slab smacks the side of a boat as it trolls within range ?
> 
> I have to agree with RD. Approach me in a slow cautious approach with your trolling motor, and I would be glad to have you tie on to me and and swap some fish tales, lures or cold drinks. Cut me off where I am casting and we are most likely to be tied together via my rod and the hooks on my slab.


I bet you carry your gun with you too in case he doesn't move. :rotfl:


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> I bet you carry your gun with you too in case he doesn't move. :rotfl:


Nope, the gun is for the other kind of snakes.:mpd:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just because I know a particular spot very likely has fish does not mean I should be able to move into an area that is being fished by others and fish. It means I did not get there early enough.

I know a small hump that is known to hold whites and stripers that really is only big enough for 1 boat, 2 if they are very friendly. I woke up way before daylight one morning to launch at daylight, and had to use my GPS to get to the spot because the fog was very thick. I arrived at the spot before sun up to find another boat there. Sure it hurt, but I moved on. I fished other spots instead.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

OrangeS30 said:


> What I can't stand is trollers that see you catching fish and decided to troll within inches of your boat just to get on the fish. I have had them snag my marker and drag it away and my personal favorite was this past weekend when one decided to come so close that they caught my line with the motor!


X 173,296


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

If you so much look @ me while passing my "honey hole", it's potlicking! jk Seriously, If I know you (fellow 2cooler) or neighbor in the hood, or fisherman/fisherwoman courtesy has been illustrated, I say com'n over and catch some fish! Especially if young ones are on the boat. Nothing like watching kids catch fish!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

My partner and I went into the marina business when I was only 31 years old. I thought that it was fantastic to "retire" from the big city mad house and live on the lake doing a job that I surely will love. 
WRONG!!
Within three years I was more than ready to sell out and find other occupations.
I did not mind the long hours and hard work. It was the people that came to the lake on the week end that taxed my good nature.
We on this board all have the same passion for fishing and fair play. But let me assure you from bitter experience that more than 50% of those folks driving boats out there on the weekend are male genitalia or lower intestinal pucker strings.
Pot licking is too mild a term for the actions of many.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That's some wisdom right there Sunbeam!We got potlicked buy a yellow bi-plane near Cholocate bay Sunday that jackhole flew so low over use and just smile and waved.There were reds and bait jumping out of the water all around us.I wish those planes had numbers.It was a yellow flying turd!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

reeltimer said:


> That's some wisdom right there Sunbeam!We got potlicked buy a yellow bi-plane near Cholocate bay Sunday that jackhole flew so low over use and just smile and waved.There were reds and bait jumping out of the water all around us.I wish those planes had numbers.It was a yellow flying turd!


All planes do have tail numbers preceeded either by the letter N or X, and you could have reported it, just the same as someone in a boat with their numbers on the side.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I call it a plane but it's one of those flying frame planes with the engine that is mounted right behind you.I'm not anti pilot or anything i've been know to jump out of a plane a time or two.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I was fishing the bucket last wend, jigging. The troller was there first, but he headed for me whereever I went as I was tring to stay out of his path. I made sure to move out of his way, but he kept changing his pattern, with the clear intent of running me off, which he did.
There was only me and him and plenty of room for us both, but what the heck...he thinks he won. Me I moved on and found other fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This time of year seems to be the worst, and it will get really bad,....until school starts.
Then you can fish on a week day and have the whole south end to yourself.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> This time of year seems to be the worst, and it will get really bad,....until school starts.
> Then you can fish on a week day and have the whole south end to yourself.


I wish I could fish during the week! Then, I wouldn't mind working the weekends. I can live with two day work weeks.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

IShootSpoonies said:


> ... you have a spot in your mind where you are going, and when you get there someone is already there? Just curious. If so, I'm a pot lickin SOB. I fished the same spot all week, and hammered fish. Then of course when I got there saturday, someone was already fishing it. So I moseyed right in. The other person didnt seem to mind, he told me where the school of fish where and what he was catching them on, I just wonder if he thought in his mind that I pot licked him. I assume most people would have that assumption, even though I already knew where the fish where.


You sir...are a Potlicker.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Potlicking to me means momma have just cooked up the best pot of stew or chilli I have had in a long time. Just sayin..


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

juror81 said:


> Potlicking to me means momma have just cooked up the best pot of stew or chilli I have had in a long time. Just sayin..


+1

I actually accidentally potlicked on monday morning... Headed to the island looking for stripers, ran into SS, and just like everyone else, wandered around and chased the birds looking for fish... Couple times got so busy casting for fish, let my boat drift in too close....

Y'know, its funny that I overheard a couple people complaining about Loy being irritated at the potlickers... It's only funny, I suppose because I'm more familiar with him than they are... and they're the ones being "male genitalia or lower intestinal pucker strings."

yes, I'm stealing that phrase... I fully intend to use it at work quite a bit...

We did catch quite a few, but only one good keeper. By nine, it was getting rough, and my buddy and I had been on the water all night...

If anyone else was out there, does anyone know the gentleman in the Red and White Baystealth? He was probably the most polite person we came across on the water.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Red and white Bay Stealth was probably Meadowlark. 

-LP


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

It's only potlicking if you don't complement their boat...everybody knows that!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's potlicking, if you get that little voice inside saying, am I getting too close?


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> It's potlicking, if you get that little voice inside saying, am I getting too close?


Now that starts a whole new question. How close is too close if you weren't waived over ? If you can't quite reach each other with a long cast, is that enough ?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Davoh said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> *If anyone else was out there, does anyone know the gentleman in the Red and White Baystealth? He was probably the most polite person we came across on the water.*


That would be me Davoh...and thank you for your kind remarks. Which boat were you in? Say howdy next time...but I'm almost always heads down on the scope or playing a fish....and my hearing isn't what it used to be. See you on the water.


----------

